# tooth issues



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

Noticed one of black and tan girls was looking a skinny and have managed to pry open her mouth to find she has a blackened bottom incisor . Its black right at the bottom near the gum line and the gums themselves look a bit sore. has any body had a similar problem? or know what might have caused this? she's a young mouse from one of my feb litters. Still eating alright at the moment, but am giving her porridge for the time being to keep her weight on. Will be going to the vets with a rat on monday so will book her in too to see what my vets says.


----------



## OrangeTyrant (Jan 17, 2014)

Sounds like a dead tooth, but hard to know for certain without seeing it in person. A vet trip is definitely a good idea, thanks for taking her in!

If it is a dead tooth, they'll likely want to extract that one and the one opposing it on the top since it grows continuously and there will be nothing on the bottom for it to wear against, and would require consistent trimming every few weeks for life. Good luck, hope your vet appointment goes well!


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

just an update. This girls tooth has begun to heal up nicely and shes gaining back all her lost weight


----------

